
Ask HN: How do we “cure” cancer? - hsikka
I’m a graduate student study Computational biology, and I understand cancer is a catch all term for a variety of diseases that occur in different tissues as the result of different oncogene interactions and other mechanisms.
I’m really trying to understand whether how researchers and clinicians tackle specific cancers, and what a cure would or could even look like. Do we tackle some upstream system that prevents mechanisms that result in the slew of potentially cancerous outcomes for a given cell type? Are there common bottlenecks to tackle?
======
Odenwaelder
Cancer is not one disease, it’s millions of different ones. I’ve worked in
cancer research, and I believe our biggest bet are treatments that use our own
immune system as a weapon. We won’t cure all cancers, chances that this is
going to happen are very low.

------
la_barba
As you can imagine, its a vast vast field, and probably researching just one
mechanism of an anticancer drug would consume all of ones career. This seems
to be a good primer -

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29768576](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29768576)

------
_Schizotypy
Here's one of particular interest:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P53](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P53)

------
dekhn
Please start with 'The Biology of Cancer' by Weinberg.

